
Show HN: Firstusers.io – Find out how companies got their first users - LHardi
https://www.firstusers.io/
======
gh1
I love it, especially how you summarized the key points in one or two
sentences instead of going into lengthy stories.

It seems the key strategies can be listed as follows:

1\. Great video which demonstrates a good knowledge of the community (Dropbox)

2\. Viral (aka sharing) features built in (Instagram)

3\. Leveraging existing userbase (Instagram, Product Hunt)

4\. Exclusivity (aka invite only) (Spotify, Facebook, Quora)

5\. Reaching out to competitor's users and doing a better job than the
competitor (AirBNB)

6\. Getting the tougher side of the marketplace on board first (Tinder)

7\. Offering rewards for signing up etc. (Paypal, Yelp)

8\. Starting with a premium service first to deliver best user experience,
leading to word of mouth (Uber)

9\. Contests (Youtube)

10\. Influencer outreach (Etsy)

11\. Seeding site with good content (Quora)

Do continue with this site. I find it to be a very valuable resource.

~~~
LHardi
I'm glad that you like the content :) Thank you! I will add more content soon
since I've gotten more resources from the comments too.

------
mygo
I wish it was more detailed than a few sentences for a company. If keeping it
short is going to be your thing, at least link out to references that are more
in depth, such as previous interviews, etc.

~~~
LHardi
True, some of the explanations are too short. I will add more details into
some of the company pages. Thank you for your suggestion!

------
LHardi
Hi, I built this site to show how companies (mostly in tech) got their first
users / how they got viral. Hopefully, people will get some new inspirations
on how to get new users based on what have been done in the past :).

~~~
bburns_km
This is some great information - however clicking Back after reading some info
scrolls the homepage back to the top. The categorization into separate
categories is probably not too useful at this point - it might make more sense
to just have a single page with all the companies and their strategies listed.

Anyway, great idea for a site - maybe you could add a post to Twitter or
Facebook button to help spread it around.

~~~
LHardi
Thanks! I will try to trim down the unnecessary categorization. I have also
added a share button as you have mentioned (only on Twitter to start with) :).
I will definitely add more share buttons.

------
fiatjaf
All the examples are from network-effected services.

------
egfx
Some great content on the site but the layout is buggy on crappy old Android
phones with small screens.

~~~
LHardi
That's what I noticed too. I'm trying to figure out a way to fix the layout on
mobile devices. Thanks egfx :)

